# Wet N Wild Rebuild



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

After following and reading numoruos of boat projects, I decided to re-do my flooring since it has gone to waste! This is a big step for me and putting this boat on my 20 year old hands is going to be tough. I have always liked projects and building stuff so i know am going to enjoy this one. Feeling a little confident. Work and school will get in the way but am thinking bout getting her done in mid-march. I was testing out my new craftman drill by taking off the Rub-rail which I was far into it before i realized the journey began!

The Rubrail came off, then I started unrigging the center console and disconneting the wires. After that i took the off the motor which i didnt think it was going to be possible today. Luckly my grandpa had a dolly/whatever its called to lift heavy objects.

So far so good! Tomorrow ill start removing the old, nasty, rotten, no good, corroded.....you guys get the point! (wood) :bounce:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

best of luck

post pics


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds like you've got a great start. Take pictures soon and post them as you make progress.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wishing I had done some more projects like this when I was 20. Way to go and please keep us posted on the progress. :brew2:


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Right on...Do it while your young...I too wish I had restored some boats. I did my fair share of cars, but no boats. Keep us posted and plenty of pictures...Green to you...


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright guys, I'm back with more news and updates! 

Here are the dates that i worked on it and the pictures of the progress:dance:

1/19 : First step on taking off the floor.










1/23 (Yesterday): Continued to take the floor off.










1/24: Today i was able to take off majority of the floor, all I need is a small part of the front hatch. Now my boat is looking more like a skeleton 










Tomorrow ill start taking off the wood on the edges of the boat....Thats going to be a pain. Until then Thanks guys!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm back with more updates on Wet N Wild!

1/31: I was able to get the rest of the wood off the front deck. I also managed to remove the wood on the sides of the boat!










2/1: Sanded the edges off where the wood used to be but there's still sanding to do! The wood going horizontal on the boat came off. i'll be redoing those. As for as the ones going vertical, the middle one will be replaced but the others will stay.



















Next ill continue to sand and remove the rest of the wood. For now ill enjoy the cold weather thats approching :ac550:


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm gonna have to wait until I get all these kids out of college, but I'm gonna do a project like this one day. Keep the updates coming.

BTW, there should be a lift ring on top of that motor if you take the cowling off.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

MrG said:


> I'm gonna have to wait until I get all these kids out of college, but I'm gonna do a project like this one day. Keep the updates coming.
> 
> BTW, there should be a lift ring on top of that motor if you take the cowling off.


Thanks boss! Thats what my motor is currently hanging from!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Boy O Boy!! It just seems like the more i do the better am loving it! Got a few things done so here it is!

2/10: All the wood is gone and whatever is on thats how its staying! Glad all that wood made it out!










Soon ill get to the center console. I want to turn the old leaning post into the new center console. Couple of reasons why am doing this!:biggrin:

1. the width is alot shorter and slicker
2. I like the actual ice-chest vs the one connected to the console

Leaning post soon to be center console...










Old Center Console...










In a good note: my epoxy and fiberglass should be on there way!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

What are you going to do with your old center console?


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

perhaps sell it! ha I wont have a use for it anymore


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

good stuff!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

lol how much you want for it?........Are you going to cover the hole on the leaning post?


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

haha i dont know yet bud! any offer?!?! Nahh i was going to add a box on top, since it is a little short!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Proggress keeps on coming!

2/16: I sanded the sides A good 2.5 inches I'm going to intent to but a lip on the along the border. We'll see how that goes!

I ended up tearing the wood that sat on the back of the boat and got the rings off. Along with that a lot of grinding!

It was B**CH taking off the steering wheel but am glad its off!




































( NOTE: My new 3 dollar steering wheel) xD


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

*Progress*

Its been a while since I posted something do to the fact of school and work :headknock

I was able to work on the boat here and there, the progress keeps on coming 









Boat edge










Boat edge with the new lip










Boat lip










lip platform bordering the boat










Working on the front lip

A lot of more process is done i just need to take pictures. Soon Ill flip the boat to sand!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

*progress*

Well I'm enjoying my spring break and putting time on the boat!

3/15:
My dad and I were able to flip the boat over, i was able to sand half of the boat when the sander gave up! It was an oldie! Anyways going to get myself a dewalt tomorrow! Other than that, I re-enforced the lip from the bottom, It should be tough as nails! You cant tell on the pictures but i also added a strip of fiberglass between the boat and new lip to joint them together for more support! Tomorrow Ill sand the imperfections so i can hopefully gel coat on Thursday! Wish me luck ha 

The boat flipped over









Front of the boat, left side is semi sanded!










Finally the front lip was created










All the edges around the lip are re-inforced


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Well folks this is the only way ill vent from the stress at school!! Got a lot of things done and still drilling on it!

4-4: I got half the gel coat done, didnt have too much problems with the gel coat other than it didnt want to stick to epoxy. haha maybe i should of done a little more research on that. Anyways, the topside that is not painted with be covered in easypoxy maroon! Other than that you can see the clear structure of the boat. By the way thats my new center console! 










Here you can see a clear picture of the sides (lip) on the boat. Although they wont be used much to walk on, they give you that illusion that you have the extra half of foot! Also, more less where the center console is stading, you can see how much space there will be on the sides to walk around.









Finally a picture of me hahaha i know thats not the proper attire for working but it beats the son! Enjoy!!:rotfl:










In another note, I will take more pictures when i flip the boat back upside down on finishing the gel coat!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Im by far no expert. Are you gonna put he horizontal stringers back in?


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you! :dance: yes i sure will, there going to be one going down the middle( verticle) and am still undecided how many horizontal ones!

I should flip the boat back in the next few days! Cant wait to get the gelcoating/painting done!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Hott Corky,*

you are one brave and determined guy! I'm impressed by your insight and work ethic. BTW, a couple of questions: who built the original hull, what length is the hull, and what size engine? I can only guess you decided if it didn't work out you could just trash it. I look forward to watching your progress. Good luck.:cheers:


----------



## probly.out.fishing (May 20, 2010)

that boats lookin great!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Well here we go with a little bit of progress!

4/28-5/4

ahhh ha....there a bit of surprise, i decided to change the color beige. Some how the grey attracted me more. Anyways am loving it now, i just cant wait to be done with the gel coating! haha

This is the backside of it, probably needs two more coating till its done! Other than that, it should be looking spanking new. I still havent drill two other drain plugs i decided to put on her.










This here is the front! I still need to gel coat where i had a crack which is that big circle. anyways that will be gel coated soon!










Fixed crack










Fiberglass the corners of the center console, its almost ready for some paint :slimer:


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hott, you go Man! Keep up the great work!


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Corky
I just saw your rebuild. You sure have put in a lot of work .... looks great.
If I may offer a suggestion: when you install ribs (horizontal pieces between the stringers) be sure the hull is flat and level. If not - it will never run straight.
I simply sit them on the concrete somewhere I know is level(by using a level) - then go from there with wood wedges. I once rebuilt an expensive popular hull that the starboard side was 1.5 inches lower than the port from the factory


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey guys sorry for the late response i hope you guys still see this! And thank you all for the great support!

Fishnstringer, thanks for your commment! Gradly appreciate it! its been a long journey but hahaha fun! anyways the scooter is a flatsmater 13' foot that is powered by a evinrude 48 spl. The is awesome, cant wait to see the end results!

Sylvan, Thanks for putting your advise! Thier acceptable anytime!! I will for sure be leaving the boat on the floor while putting the ribs! 

Now with school out of my plate i will be working on her everyday of the week!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright guys its been some what of a week but this one coming up will probably be on another scale! Since the weather has been acting up i havent done the final gel coating nor the maroon paint Besides sanding and sanding, i got a few things done but not a whole lot hahaha

First of all i got my trailer looking in a better condition than what it was, all it needs is a new pair of tires and it will be good as new....leaving that for my dad 

Got the bunks changed, the two verticle boards and i also got the tubing welded on the sides for the lights( they just need to be installed)











I dont know how well this is going to go but i decided to play with the epoxy and fiberglass a bit and make a cavitation plate. Crazy ideas when i see things. Anyways tell me what you guys think! 

I just shaped and laid the fiberglass....











After laying 3 sheets of fiberglass i got a good thickness. Slowly i started sanding the middle











Not the best picture but I tried it on the motor and got this for the final shape











I grided the parallel lines where am going to put the torpedo shape (got it off my friends cavitation plate)


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

After a good little sand down











Then i got my mold from the pink foam( man this works perfect, the epoxy just sticks to the plastic that the foam has) Anyways, ready to fiberglass











This was after i took out the foam, in need of a good sanding! 











After a good sanding, top view











Back view










side view











I still need the side fins but i havent got to that yet! The coloring is all messed up but no worries it will be painted! 

The rebuild should go a lot faster since am putting more hours, am trying to get her out by fathers day! Other than that am loving the epoxy that dries in 2 hours


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Keep up the good work! Man your doing great! Listen to the folks on this site, they have done this before. As for myself, I sweat the wax job!

R


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

After feeling like there was a string of life in this project, there was nothing i could do but keep moving forward. There's a lot of struggles and tangles i been going through this year, but hey i guess it life.hwell: Besides that am glad i have advanced in this boat project in which I soon will be at the end of the tunnel. Enjoy!










Was able to get the boat back on the trailer, ready for it new home










There a little glipse of how it will look.....Theres my dad anxious to see the final resaults










Here at the ribs i inserted on the sides










I decided to take off one of the 3/4 board tha the transom had


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is the rib going down the middle










Here i decided to make two storage boxed instead of one.....the black box is for easy storage or more for stuff that gets used often(Raised flip open lid)....The blue box is a storage for things that dont get used often (hatch)










here is the lip that i made for the rubrail










The center console ready to get painted!










Maroon looking sharp!



















After 2 coats, I'm loving the colors!










ahhhhhhhhhhhh after a wet sand the gel coating is FINALLY DONE! its the biggest step i have made haha! Anyways i will paint the sides maroon tomorrow!! :brew2:


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright guys am back with more action! Glad everything is going smooth! i was able to apply the maroon on the sides! One word SWEET! :cheers:














































One more coat is needed and the waxing/ boofing will begin! Monday i will hopefully flip it back to work a few things in the inside before the flooring! Thank you!:bounce:


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Did you have experience with fiberglass work prior to this? Excellent project, by the way.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

hey superbee, i only had one experienece with fiberglass but that actually opened my eyes to alot of things! i have learned alot, i can tell yah that much!:ac550:


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

WELL WELL WELL, things are looking clear and this project is leaving me with tons of feelings! Full days of work equal more results. Here is a quick update with where i left off and were I'm at. I need two more big steps and its pretty much wrapped up! Enjoy folks:brew2:

The boat was finally boofed and waxed!



















Boat was flipped back and the gelcoat and painting is now history!










I was able to put some foam on the sides and work on the New floor storage










Heres a little work on the center ribs










Calculating the piping and seeing the new floor hatch


----------



## Electra-Trout (Jan 23, 2005)

Freakin' awesome job so far!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome. I'm glad you stuck with it. Most people start projects like this and never finish them. Keep it up! I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, its looking really good. Congrats on your progress. Looking forward to updates


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

lookin good keep up the good work!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! I'm ready to get this baby wet! Everythings going pretty solid! Here is the update up till today!:doowapsta

1/22 

I was able to pack the sh!t out of it with foam, according to my calculation....it should be floating better!




















Here is layup of the pipe in which the cables will be running through











1/25

Here it is, the floor finally! :walkingsm i was just able to get the two front
piece and the main center 











Back view 









On to the trailer it goes!










Here she is sitting back on her taxi!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

2 more big steps and this show is on the road!

Here is a quick picture of me and my grandpa, I'm glad hes enjoying this as much as i am!










All of the floor is cut out except the front hatch and the back side of the boat










Grandpa giving me one heck of a hand! The floor is screwed on!










5200 is now being used as a seal between the pieces of wood!


















As you guys could tell the back side of the boat is not painted, there is a couple of reasons why.

Drain plugs are going in as well as the "eyes"...Until next time Thanks!:dance:


----------



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW! Awesome job. I am totally impressed.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Looking good!!! Wish I would have done something like this when I had the time instead of drinking beer and chasing women....... Well on second thought I really enjoyed that too. Cant wait to see the finished product. Keep up the good work. Liking the paint scheme too.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Hot Corky idk if you are or not but i would make that pvc in the back higher or your going to get lots of water going in there with no exit


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey george, thanks for the notice! I'll add a longer piece!:idea:


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

looking good buddy keep us posted cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh don had me on my toes all day! I did manage to get some things done! Here is the progress from yesterday to now! :cloud:

1/28:

I worked on the back a bit. I first had to put the drain plugs and the "eyes"...









Here is the front raised hatch, its something familiar to the one i had before but way shorter and longer...this will be more of a quick storage than the floor hatch









here a quick picture of the inside, still needing a bit of work









i manage to paint inside the floor hatch to give it a little color and cover all the nasty faded white!









Painted the back late at night and this is what i woke up too! Here you can also see the gutter in the back, or whatever your guys want to call it!
















:bounce:


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks good man keep it up!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

1/29:

The time is here and its fiberglassing time! I decided to add some dye to the epoxy to make things colorful, sike! :rotfl: I did this so i could difrintuate where the kiwi grip is wearing off

I started with the lip sides









Back view 









Front view, with the front hatch finished, only needing the lids









The back side is finally done, packed her up and nailed her! added a connecter to the back piped









Another back view










I will be fiberglassing the floor, finish the drain box and the front hatch lids! :dance:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome job! You have WAY more patience then me.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*You definitely added some color!*

And all of this time I thought it was going to look like an aggie float! Keep up the good work!:cheers:


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 1, 2011)

You do very nice work. I am sure that is has developed into a labor of love.

I noticed that you are using epoxy. What type is it? What is the working time? How much do you mix at a time? I noticed that you are using a fiberglass mat that appears to be very flexible. What is it, and how do you get it to stick so well to the inside curves of the boats?
Thanks


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Stringer this will be and aggie float! hahaha :rotfl: Have to start showing my pride!

Steven, I'm working a 4:1 ratio epoxy...To be honest i love that stuff! I started working with 2:1 but the hell with the time! Little after 2 hours the fiberglass is rock hard! Just make sure your prepared on what you want to do. i usually work 4 ounces / 1 ounce hardener but I'll sometimes do 8/2. If its not too hot outside you have a good 10 min to work with! Hahaha don't try to put more hardner than what it is!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

HC,
Beautiful job you've got going there. Love the Aggie colors!!! How big is your little boat, and what motor will be pushing her? Can't wait for the updates.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey duk! my boat is a 13ft with 6ft in width, before i added the sides it was 5'5"...trust me those 5 inches makes a difference! :rotfl: On one of the picture you can see my motor hanging from the tree. Its a 48hp spl and its perfect for this boat! haha couldnt ask for more!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

We have a 20yr old Aggie (premed) that would REALLY like your little "Whoop" scooter. He would have no clue of how to rebuild a boat. LOVES to fish though.
Again CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed for the finish! That is an awesome job!!!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

What a day it has been!! Went for orientation down to corpus christi and i love every aspect of the school! I'm glad to say that I'll be going to a&m at corpus christi! :birthday2

Besides that it feels awesome to know that i am 85% done with my boat!

Here are the updates guys enjoy! 
1/30:

Here am simply laying down the fiberglass









After its laminated!










Anotherr picture of the layup










1/31:

Second section of the matt is next!










wetting it out! ...Dad fooling around









after the lamination....









8/1:

I fiberglassed the front lip and the other sides of the raised hatch


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice work brother, you had better hurry if you're taking it to Corpus Christi with you!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

****, wish I wasnt on the last page. Youre doing a great job, keep it up !


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Looking good. You'll like A&M-CC, I graduated from there in 2008. And yes, I fished a lot.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

This week is going by faster than what i thought, but in no time the boat will be done! Here some pictures of this weeks progress. Got less than a week to finish her up! :headknock

Finish up the back drain box, ready to be fiberglassed

















I also managed to install the front floor hatch, I'm loving the storage.



















Here is the boat all fiberglassed! no exposed wood! Here you can see a big difference with a before and after the sides, pipe for wires and back hatches. Well atleast i could 

















Here the front view, just need the lid of the front hatch










So theres the transom and the back fully fiberglassed! Just need to drill the holes for the motor! I also inserted the hatches while the exposy was still wet.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I've gotta stop clicking on these boat build threads at work....

Great job so far!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

good work! Maybe you should be majoring in Marine Engineering...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

So what ever happened to this build? Did you finish it or get caught up chasing the girls at TAMU-CC?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

btreybig said:


> So what ever happened to this build? Did you finish it or get caught up chasing the girls at TAMU-CC?


X2


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Guess he got tired of us. Hasnt been on 2cool since August. Really enjoyed watching this young mans progress.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

It sucks to watch a build go to 90% and then just not be able to see what the finished product looked like. Oh well.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Heeyyyy guys!! Thanks for the feedback!!! man its been a while! haha the college life is why i havent been on! Actually i been chasing all kinds of tails! Most of all i love all the flounder fishing over here! Anyways school will be over in may and thats when ill go back to my baby! She is about 90% done! I just need to slap on the paint and rigg her up!! It will be ready for the summer fishing!! Once again thanks guys! 

p.s. this will no be an unfinished project haha :rotfl:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hott Corky said:


> Heeyyyy guys!! Thanks for the feedback!!! man its been a while! haha the college life is why i havent been on! Actually i been chasing all kinds of tails! Most of all i love all the flounder fishing over here! Anyways school will be over in may and thats when ill go back to my baby! She is about 90% done! I just need to slap on the paint and rigg her up!! It will be ready for the summer fishing!! Once again thanks guys!
> 
> p.s. this will no be an unfinished project haha :rotfl:


I bet you're chasing more then one kind of tail. lol. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright guys! Back in action! Be ready to see alot of post and updates! This Boat will hit the water soon! ill try to post some pictures tonight of the current status! angelsm


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool! We've been waiting!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Caint wait too see.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Got alot done! Everything is just going my way! decided to make a box. Came out just right! and alot lighter than what i thought!

Here the boat is pretty much sanded down! Just needs a good wipe down!



























Here's a little preview of where the console's getting fiberglassed!










Getting everything taped up for the kiwi grip!!










Finally the torquise is out of site!!! ha Although i wasnt too happy about the kiwi grips grey, i love how it came out! Color was a little light, almost looks like a dirty white! anyways i will figure something out 





































Anyways thats it for today! Let me know what you all think! I'll be at it tomorrow again!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic job! Looking good! :cheers:


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks for posting this. Very few young people today know which end of a hammer to pick up much less how to rebuild a boat. You should be proud.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Man!! Ur doing a fantastic job!! thats a lot of work!! Just wondering, is the fuel tank going under that new box or under the console?? That boat will be great for them shallow water trips in corpus when ur not studyin!! Keep up the great work dude!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks better than my new one!!!!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Man!! Ur doing a fantastic job!! thats a lot of work!! Just wondering, is the fuel tank going under that new box or under the console?? That boat will be great for them shallow water trips in corpus when ur not studyin!! Keep up the great work dude!!


Thanks man i appreciate it!!! my intentions were to put it under the box but the tank berly fit under, for less problems and complications, I'm just going to put it under the console! It fits perfect under there! i plan to take it up there once in a while! Since i know my fishing areas around here in lower laguna madre, the boat is staying here!:dance:

Thanks everyone =D more process is on the way!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Just saw this for the first time. You're f'ing crazy!! That's nuts. Great work!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks king fish! Appreciate the comment! ;P

Alright been taking it step by step since i cant do much with wet paint on the boat! I had half of quart of kiwi grip left and decided to tint that a bit to a darker gray! Just going to go ahead and patch the boat and make it a two tone gray floor! Althought it doesnt look like a pro's work, i like the flare!

Splatter paint is up next! =P

This is what I woke up too! Good feeling!



















LOST IN THOUGHT!









here I'm buttering her up!!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Herer is the 2 tone gray! :slimer::slimer:













































Tomorrow the splatter goes on! Until then, keep it tight guys!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW! The deck looks great like that. I like it!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good call on the 2-tone gray. I like it.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I think when the splatter gets on there, it's going to look pretty good.


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

The gray will be easier on the eyes in the sun. Great job on the build glad to see you back on it.


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Sooooo the webbing was a huge success! I Felt like a kid painting in the kindergarden!:redface: Too some of you'll it might look like a lot of webbing but to me its just perfect! Looks like one bloody deck! Everythings just butter and biscuits! Tomorrow I will attach the gas tank, motor. shift controls...you know all the good stuff!

I managed to get the steering wheel and cleats on after the paint had dried!

Enjoy!


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like it is time tor rig it out and go fishing, Very nice work, I like the look


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Hott Corky said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I'm ready to get this baby wet! Everythings going pretty solid! Here is the update up till today!:doowapsta
> 
> 1/22
> 
> ...


I've been reading and checking out your photos and progress. From a boat builder, I'm very impressed. You've got a lot of guts. Only one thing I saw that I hope won't disappoint you. That is that all of that foam flotation won't change the draft of the boat or make it float better. That's a displacement thing, and the foam only helps it float when the boat is swamped. Now, if you put the foam on the outside of the hull, it'll definitely float better. Probably wouldn't run worth a darn, but it would float better. Keep up the good work.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Hott Corky you need to get back on here and give us some on the water pics. I'm jonesin for another boat rebuild thread!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job! Looks really nice and it is great you did all of the work. It will mean a lot to you and your family when you fish, plus the tree holding up your outboard will be happy as well!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Just read all the comments and looked at all the pics. You, young man have done a great job that you should be very proud of. That little rig will be awesome for the areas you fish. I had a friend that had one exactly like yours was before the rebuild. Man, that little tub was a blast.

>E


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

Alrighttttt guys i know its been a while buttttttt theeee end is finally here!

Few pictures of theb boat being rigged....




























Hott Corky getting WEETTT for the first time!!










My dad and brother!










I did get any pictures of me with hott corky buttt i will soon......Hott Corky was finally finish =P I love everything about it..theres nothing i would change about this scooter..........BUTTT I sure will get this baby a new motor hopefully by next year!

Any suggestions on what brand of motor????

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!! YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!

P.S. now my cousins asking me to help him rebuild his bass boat :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

Man, what a great thread. You worked hard and it paid off big time, plus the support and enjoyment from your family must have you grinning from ear to ear. Good luck with school and chasing those tails....

Check out a Tohatsu, you only want the best for that scooter.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool an great pics of the boat in the water ! Looks like it catches fish to!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

You did a great job! My hats off to you.....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah! congrats


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet boat!!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet looking boat, and here I thought I had a big project when I rebuilt my pontoon. It's nice to see another young guy take on a project like this...after I finish my pontoon 100% I've got my eyes on a couple center console flats boats that I'm considering buying for another project....time will tell
Ryan


----------



## Hott Corky (Sep 12, 2010)

It’s been a while!!! Can’t believe I have own it for 10 years 🎊


----------

